# Discounted subs?



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

I read onanother site that XM is offering some seriously discounted subs. Not sure if I am allowed to post a link here to the other site's thread or quote the prices tho.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pigskins said:


> I read onanother site that XM is offering some seriously discounted subs. Not sure if I am allowed to post a link here to the other site's thread or quote the prices tho.


I wouldn't see why DBSTalk would mind you at least just giving prices, if they didn't want you to do a link. DBSTalk is great about giving and getting information :sunsmile: If you feel there may be a problem, just PM one of the Mods and ask what you can post about this. I feel it is something people should know about.

EDIT: I think I remembered something about this issue now. I think you just need to credit the website. Now I don't know where you got your information so I'll just say it was the ABC website. So your post would say that you found the information on the ABC website and then you would post your link. But please check with a Mod because this has been a while back and I could be wrong or things may have changed.


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, apparently people are calling and getting 5 months for $20 or a year for $77, just by asking. Some threatened to cancel, others just call and ask for a lower rate. No word on Sirius, and this is XM only, can't get Best of Sirius on top of this rate.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pigskins said:


> Well, apparently people are calling and getting 5 months for $20 or a year for $77, just by asking. Some threatened to cancel, others just call and ask for a lower rate. No word on Sirius, and this is XM only, can't get Best of Sirius on top of this rate.


I think they are just trying to keep people listening and paying at least something while they try to get things turned around. If they can get something done about the debt, then who knows they may be able to bring some of the programming that people like and was cancelled back.
But the problem is (and I don't say this to talk about anyone because at first I did the very same thing) people are just getting mad and bailing out on Sat. Radio. And that is one bailout that isn't going to help a company  I think those price are very good indeed  I think the Sirius side of the company probably didn't get hit as hard with all the cancellations that the XM side has been hit with. Because it was those XM music channels that really got gutted. But I really now believe that cancelling is only going to kill Sat. Radio. They are already under a ton of debt and if subs keep leaving there is no way the company can get things turned around. And I don't like Mel, but I don't believe with subs cancelling right and left and all that debt that there is anyone that would want to come in and try to save the company. I hope I'm wrong about that!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

We bought a new car for my wife back in July and it came with XM installed with a 3-month trial. Since they had merged, I called to ask about "stacking" the XM on my account, but they wouldn't do it. Also, at that time, they had not merged the music channels, and we really likes Sirius better. Since this was a Nissan, I found I could do a direct swap-out for Sirius, so I did. XM calls us several times a week trying to get us to activate the original radio. I've told them at least ten times that I swapped it for Sirius, but they keep calling! They even offered a year at half-price. It does sound like they are desperate for revenue.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

rudeney said:


> We bought a new car for my wife back in July and it came with XM installed with a 3-month trial. Since they had merged, I called to ask about "stacking" the XM on my account, but they wouldn't do it. Also, at that time, they had not merged the music channels, and we really likes Sirius better. Since this was a Nissan, I found I could do a direct swap-out for Sirius, so I did. XM calls us several times a week trying to get us to activate the original radio. I've told them at least ten times that I swapped it for Sirius, but they keep calling! They even offered a year at half-price. It does sound like they are desperate for revenue.


And that shows how crazy this merger really is  Sirius and XM are now SUPPOSED to be ONE company. So it shouldn't bother the XM people that you went with Sirius--it is the same company. Now if you had told them you went back to FM Radio that would be a different story. But it is like XM somehow never got the message about the merger and the fact it was Sirius that did the buying  XM and Sirius shouldn't be fighting each other now that is only hurting the combined company. And the company should be doing more things to show a combined company. They could at least merge the websites. How much could that cost? It seems to me it would be cheaper to have and run only one website. Sure the website would have to have two different sections, but look how many different sections DBSTalk has. And DBSTalk is a great website :sunsmile:


----------

